# Is it the end of time?!



## Mavenelle (Jan 15, 2004)

I just noticed the forum calendar goes no further than December 2006.


I hope this means we're all going to stop getting older.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

2007 is available at a small additional fee. Plus, if you order now, you'll get to relive 1975 at no additional cost.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

LOL...I will need to look into that. That is too funny.

It will be some time for I am at CES this week.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

I have extended the calendar to 2010. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Mavenelle (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, time really _does_ move fast!



Thanks for the speedy attention.

:up:


----------

